# Is this jacket too small?



## re-cyclist (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi, I got this Cutter Cyclical jacket from Bonktown for my wife. It's a size small. When she tried it on, it seems to fit pretty good except it's rather short, especially in the front. Neither of us is sure whether it's supposed to fit like that. She asked me to blur her face in these pics I took. Didn't take any action shots of her wearing it on the bike or anything. What do you guys think? Keep it or ship it back? It was only $30.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

It looks like it's supposed to be cut like that. I have two cycling jackets from Gore, both M. One is cut more roomy almost like a regular jacket. The other is like this with the front cut shorter, longer tail in the back; it's meant to fit snugly.

Maybe get her on the trainer and ensure the jacket stays put when she's riding.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*It's too small.*

Though I chuckle at the face-blur, the idea with a cycling jacket being low in the front, long in the back has to do with bunching up as you lean over, and keeping the spray off of your backside.

The front should basically stop at your waist, be a LITTLE short when standing straight -- but that looks a lot short.

That back flap should probably cover half of your backside.

Hers looks maybe 2 inches short. 

Slender people often have this problem, they end up too loose, or, too short.






re-cyclist said:


> Hi, I got this Cutter Cyclical jacket from Bonktown for my wife. It's a size small. When she tried it on, it seems to fit pretty good except it's rather short, especially in the front. Neither of us is sure whether it's supposed to fit like that. She asked me to blur her face in these pics I took. Didn't take any action shots of her wearing it on the bike or anything. What do you guys think? Keep it or ship it back? It was only $30.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree that it seems a little short both front and back. My bigger gripe (and I know this is not what you asked) is that it's black. I just don't understand why cycling gear--other than shorts and tights--comes in black. I use my cycling jerseys and jackets as an opportunity to make myself more visible.


----------



## re-cyclist (Sep 12, 2008)

OK thanks for the replies. I guess we'll send it back. Unless someone else wants it. If so, PM me. Hope that doesn't run afoul of the forum guidelines.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

she may have a longer than average female torso


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

You're doing it wrong.

Get her on a bike and see how it fits. It'll make much more sense.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I think the jacket would be ok for her. her back would be just a little less covered, but the arm lenght and front look good.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zriggle said:


> You're doing it wrong.
> 
> Get her on a bike and see how it fits. It'll make much more sense.


I agree. Get her on the bike. Yes, the back should be long and the front a little shorter but the way to tell is for her to see how it feels on the bike.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Yup, try it on the bike. She also looks like she has a longish torso.


----------

